# Fendot endo poly pipe.



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ran into this in a home we're doing charity work. What do I need to know? What's the best way to transition to copper from it? (Removing it is not an option at this time)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> ran into this in a home we're doing charity work. What do I need to know? What's the best way to transition to copper from it? (Removing it is not an option at this time)


Don't ever use the glavy insert fittings!.. now with the no lead brass fittings.. don't trust them.. best to use ploy fittings..


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

wow that pipe has a lifetime warranty, 2" and under I like the brass threaded transition couplers that you fuse onto the pipe. They sell them at hdpesupply.com larger diameter pipe you can use all of the standard mechanical joint fittings, mj, flanged etc.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Yes we always use the butt weld to brass transition fittings. They do make a mechincal joint transition.


----------

